# Ap Alcon



## Top gun (Jan 15, 2021)

Any big brake kit for sale? To fit a r35 2013

Cheers


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Might be worth stating which model of car it’s for?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Are you looking for steel or ceramic?


----------



## Top gun (Jan 15, 2021)

Skint said:


> Are you looking for steel or ceramic?


Steel, please unless the ceramic was a good price.


----------

